# Livery Around Godstone Area



## MadEventer (9 January 2017)

Hi!! Wondered if anyone could recommend some livery yards (and ones to avoid). Looking to move our two mares to a yard for assisted DIY, though the option of a reliable part livery service would be nice. Must have excellent grazing as a priority, one of mine is a stress head and ulcer prone so really needs good grass and out 24/7 or overnight in summer, and all day every day through winter. Needs to have a school and good hacking, and preferably a friendly atmosphere! 

I would love to have them in Godstone, or nearby, since this is where I was years ago and I love the area plus it tends to be a lot cheaper. I am struggling to find many livery yards advertised in Godstone though which is where I need some help. I'd also consider Woldingham, Warlingham and Chaldon areas, but do know most the yards round there and I can't think of anything suitable.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MadEventer (9 January 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## wingedhorse (16 January 2017)

There are currently two assisted DIY vacancies in South Godstone, have a look on FB Crawley Horse network group. Near Fox and Hound Pub, off Tilburstow hill.


----------



## wingedhorse (16 January 2017)

MadEventer said:



			Anyone?
		
Click to expand...

There's also Josh Betts, in Flower Lane, FlintHall Farm that is doing part livery

Whygate Farm off Tilburstow Hill (though I've reservations)


----------



## wingedhorse (16 January 2017)

MadEventer said:



			Anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Surrey Crest behind Orpheus Centre


----------



## wingedhorse (16 January 2017)

Roughets further on from Surrey Crest near sand gallops / quarry (though not sure if was sold). Has small indoor, and outdoor. 

There was another yard far end Tilburstow Hill advertising.

There are also 2-3 yards near road Jolly Farm pub, can see schools from bridleway / road. 

Whitewoods have indoor and outdoor school, but don&#8217;t think turnout in winter.


----------



## wingedhorse (16 January 2017)

MadEventer said:



			Hi!! Wondered if anyone could recommend some livery yards (and ones to avoid). Looking to move our two mares to a yard for assisted DIY, though the option of a reliable part livery service would be nice. Must have excellent grazing as a priority, one of mine is a stress head and ulcer prone so really needs good grass and out 24/7 or overnight in summer, and all day every day through winter. Needs to have a school and good hacking, and preferably a friendly atmosphere! 

I would love to have them in Godstone, or nearby, since this is where I was years ago and I love the area plus it tends to be a lot cheaper. I am struggling to find many livery yards advertised in Godstone though which is where I need some help. I'd also consider Woldingham, Warlingham and Chaldon areas, but do know most the yards round there and I can't think of anything suitable.

Thanks in advance 

Click to expand...

Ha I've just realised I sold two field scoops to your friend Dawn! Penny just dropped is same person.
I'll PM you my number if you want a chat about Godstone yards, as I know area pretty well, good and bad.

Chaldon, Phil Bladon's yard is good if can get two spaces at same time. Good grazing, good hacking, good school.


----------



## Zoobie (19 January 2017)

There's a lovely small yard on tilburstow hill that has vacancies .  That would be the only one I would recommend in that area


----------



## wingedhorse (20 January 2017)

Zoobie said:



			There's a lovely small yard on tilburstow hill that has vacancies .  That would be the only one I would recommend in that area
		
Click to expand...

Assuming you mean Nash Farm, the  vacancy has gone.


----------



## THPC2019 (5 December 2019)

wingedhorse said:



			Assuming you mean Nash Farm, the  vacancy has gone.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone know how the hacking is from this area? Thanks


----------

